# Does anyone else really not care for their python?



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

I suspect that i have an issue with not enough water pressure, but im curious if im the only one with this problem, it definitely creates a siphon, but it picks up all the poo and stuff i want out, swirls it around, and drops the crud back at the bottom of the tank, it doesnt seem to have enough in it to pull the poo all the way to the top of the siphon to suck it up. When doing a normal water change i hooked up a couple adapters to a submersible pump and use it for the long hose, thats about it. Has anyone else had these problems?


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

I don't own one.... because our kitchen sink faucet is funky (no removable aerator).... but mostly because I don't like the concept. Leaving the sink on to suck even more water down the drain seems like a double waste.... especially when gravity will drive a siphon for free.

Is your python long enough to put out the back door or window?

-Ryan


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a 25' clear vinyl hose with a fitting on the end to fit onto the garden hose spout on the outside of the house...

I also have a fitting that screws onto the kitchen sink to allows the vinyl hose to be screwed onto it...

So I siphon waste water out of the tanks and into the garden where the flowers/veggies LOVE the nutrient rich cocktail... then I refill from the kitchen sink...

This set up cost me a fraction of the price of a python, works just as well, is more efficient and has no breakable parts to ever have to worry about replacing. I've used the same hose & fittings for at least 5 years...


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't like mine either. I still use a regular siphon and a bucket. (although I don't have huge tanks). Screwing it into the faucet was a pain and I like knowing exactly how much water I'm putting in each time with the exact same cichlid salt and buffers and at a good temperature.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Zach, how are the Rotties doing? I use a python for water changes. When I first got it I had the same problem as you. I cut off the large tube at the end. My tanks are sand so there really isn't a need for the the tube. It seemed to help a bit. I still feel it is a waste of water to drain the tank and have the faucet running. I now run it out my front door and the flow is much, much better. Gravity on your side is a good thing. I also use a turkey baster to blast all the poo to one end of my tank making it easier to get it all since the diameter of the hose is small.


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

I have the Lee's water change and love it. I put it in the bathroom. i got the attachment you would use for a portable dishwasher. This way it snaps on and off. I also put a 3 foot hose between the end and the siphon unit. this way I run the water in the tub, not the sink. I can do 4 tanks in an hour.(20,40,58,75) Once the garden comes up, I'll run a few pales into the garden.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Take off the "gravel vac" attachment on the end to get a better suction for sucking up poo. Be careful though, it'll suck up gravel and sand too.

I prefer the aqueon water changer to the python though, because of quality problems with the python.


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

Zack - are you using it with gravel or sand? If using it with sand replace the big syphon end with a length of small clear tubing - mine is about 24 inches long and the outside diameter of the hard tube is the inside diameter of the python tubing. This works great for suctioning water off of the top of the sand. This wouldn't work if your trying to syphon out of gravel.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

On the 125g and 75g's, I just put a piece of tape 11" down from the bottom of the frame. That's basically the 50% mark. I gravel vac and drain (out the back door with the gravel vac jammed into some 3/4" ID tubing) down to the tape, then add water conditioner for 40 gallons in the 75g tanks and 60 gallons for the 125g. Then simply pump water out of a bucket (under the faucet in my funky kitchen sink) directly into the tanks. Pump is a submersible 130gph mini-jet 606. Works just fine.

Buckets are heavy, and frankly cause a *huge* amount of spillage... at least with clumsy me. Hoses are the way go.

-Ryan


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

If you are having flow problems with the vaccum not being strong enough, here is a solution. I don't have a flow problem even with 50 feet of hose, but I still use this set-up.
I use the regular python vaccum tube, but also use a smaller vaccum tube. I purchased a 1" rigid clear PVC tube and cut it the length needed for each of my tanks. At the top of the tube, I put a dishwasher adapter - available at any plumbing place. It is an adapter about 2" long and has a 1" end that fits over the 1" rigid tube and the other end is the same diameter as the python tubing. I just push the python hose into the 3/4" end and it will suck a golf ball out of a garden hose. I use this first to get all the junk off the sand surface which gets sucked up really quick and also get into smaller nooks and crannies between rocks, then I do my sand sifting with the larger python tube. Once that is done, I let gravity do its thing. Works like a charm and I couldn't imagine anything easier.
Good luck.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Faucet to hose thread adapter for tanks refilling, from lowes $3.17+tax :-? 
Same hose hooked to your gravel vac going out a door or window or bathtub(if it`s cold outside) :-? 
Seems a no brainer :-? 
Python/Smython..faucet fitting isn`t the only thing that sucks about this overpriced pile of hose and plastic.


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for all of your replies everyone. I do not like the idea of running water to drain it either, and I dont use it for filling either cause I'm paranoid and like to treat my water and get it to temp before putting it in the tank. And frankly, I can do this faster with a big ol' tub and buckets. I really only have it because I bought a tank from a friend and he threw it in. I am using sand substrate so I will definitely give theses suggestions a try. As everyone here has stated, gravity is your friend in this matter and I guess that's why i was always so puzzled as to why I was having issues. The bottom of the tank sits about 40 inches off of the ground, so I figured gravity would be helping me out since its higher then most tanks. Oh well. I will try a smaller tube to siphon with and use my python hose for hooking to my pump and draining it out the window as usual. I didnt know if it was just me who had issues and if I was missing something. Thanks again for your responses.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

> I dont use it for filling either cause I'm paranoid and like to treat my water and get it to temp before putting it in the tank. And frankly, I can do this faster with a big ol' tub and buckets


 8) I felt that way when I only had my 29g yrs. ago but now w/ multi tanks the largest being 125g, it's vital. BTW, I only run the water for the first 5/7min. of vacuuming. The rest of the draining is simple gravity siphon. Frankly, I'm old & the mear thought of making 40 or 50 gallon bucket trips has me exhausted. "T"


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

moneygetter1 said:


> > I dont use it for filling either cause I'm paranoid and like to treat my water and get it to temp before putting it in the tank. And frankly, I can do this faster with a big ol' tub and buckets
> 
> 
> 8) I felt that way when I only had my 29g yrs. ago but now w/ multi tanks the largest being 125g, it's vital. BTW, I only run the water for the first 5/7min. of vacuuming. The rest of the draining is simple gravity siphon. Frankly, I'm old & the mear thought of making 40 or 50 gallon bucket trips has me exhausted. "T"


haha, yeah thats understandable. I am only dealing with a couple of 55s and 20s so its not that big of deal. Its certainly easier to use the hose, but im generally crunched on time and am young so hauling buckets is no biggie. Im sure my tune will change when I finally get a 125 tho haha.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Indeed!! By your second W/C the value will be evident. "T"


----------



## psyber (Jan 7, 2009)

The thing that pisses me off the most about my python is that after less than 3 months of use the pump's threads are stripping, and I can never really tighten it on my sink. Stupid plastic pump keeps falling off in the middle of cleaning and never screwed on straight from day 1.

I wonder if this is b/c I use a drinking water hose and their pump instead of their tubing? I doubt it.

Otherwise I LOVE it.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have the same problem with mine especially on the Oscar tank. The poo won't get sucked up that big hose. I just take it off and suck up all the poo with just the hose and that works fine. When I get done sucking all the poo up I just put the gravel vac attachment back on and let it hang in the tank until it gets down to the proper level of water I want to remove (usually watch TV while this is going) and then go about filling it back up.

It has much better suction without the gravel vac attachment.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I tried one once (mid 1990's)never liked it. I didnt like having to run water to make it work & run back to the sink to turn it off while filling. I'll stick to my 5 gallon bucket and a traditional vacuum & hose.


----------



## mikesl (Nov 12, 2003)

I've stopped using my python as a siphon because it took too long and tied up the sink.

i LOVE my Jehmco super safety siphon, which is a big power head and some pvc that lets it hang over the side fo a tank and drain the tank to the desired level (set it and forget it)
Thanks for the reminder - since we are doing a garden this year I will start collecting the wastewater for fertilizing.

What i like about pumping (or gravity draining) tanks is to empty (instead of python siphon) that I can simultaneously fill my water change bin with fresh water from the tap. Of course, going from said 35 gallon bin up to tank is another pump and 1.5" hose. 

Oh yeah, and the 35 gallon bin in which i mix chemicals and aerate new water is fed by an auto shutoff hose rigged with a float switch and sprinkler control valve, so another "set it and forget it"

built these hose systems about 5 years ago, GREAT investment in long term timesavings (and leak savings on my wood floors)

rgds


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> Jehmco super safety siphon


New one to me, Just googled it.. :-? 
Safety Siphon powerhead drain w/296 gph powerhead $32.75








Drains the tank to the end of the pipe, without any power needed.








Hook same hose up to nearest sink, add goodies as water goes back into tank.
Total cost, about $8(without the hose)
Although, the Jemco does look cool :wink:


----------



## mikesl (Nov 12, 2003)

yeah the jehmco one has a nice strong powerhead and some joints in the pvc that let you set the intake of the powerhead to your desired tank-empty level. The powerhead speeds up my water changes significantly

I think $33 is a very fair price given what's in it and that it is pre-assembled and works great.

yes, you could build your own, but by the time you have the same functionality, you probably have the same in parts costs, or more


----------



## mikesl (Nov 12, 2003)

simple and elegant stuff Kaiser

I have been too chicken to put fresh tapwater and salts/buffers directly into tank, especially when i had more delicate tanganyikans, though I bet my mbuna are tough enough to handle the temporary CO2 spike and hardness change.

i should add, the jehmco one is adjustable so works well for multiple different tanks


----------



## bayou_bottom (Mar 30, 2009)

Mines does not have enough suction to pull up the poo from the bottom of the tank.(lack of water pressure) I was thinking of cutting the large gravel tube in half to get up the poop so I can still have the large opening but it wont need as much of a suction since the gravel tube will be shorter and after im dont sucking up the poop i turn off the faucet and gravity does its trick.... i also use the python to fill up my 2 year olds pool outside with warm water


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I like mine!

I liked the one we used at the shop also. We had very good pressure at the shop tho.

Thats the problem in most cases. I like the Lee's better cause they have been more reliable for me.

The ones I hated were the DIY ones I made. Those sucked!


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

Why not just take the gravel vac part completely off, suck up the poo, then when all you have left to remove is water, put the gravel vac part back on and leave it hanging in the tank?? That's what I do and it makes water changes super easy. Without the gravel vac part it has more than enough suction to get up poo.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

mikesl said:


> simple and elegant stuff Kaiser
> 
> I have been too chicken to put fresh tapwater and salts/buffers directly into tank, especially when i had more delicate tanganyikans, though I bet my mbuna are tough enough to handle the temporary CO2 spike and hardness change.
> 
> i should add, the jehmco one is adjustable so works well for multiple different tanks


Good point.
I really only use mine for sucking **** up. A sink with good pressure is way better than just doing it with a small hose.



> Why not just take the gravel vac part completely off, suck up the poo, then when all you have left to remove is water, put the gravel vac part back on and leave it hanging in the tank?? That's what I do and it makes water changes super easy. Without the gravel vac part it has more than enough suction to get up poo.


It makes it easier for people with sand to leave it on.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

I just throw mine out the window and it usually starts the siphon by itself........ Bucket changes suck!!


----------



## bell (Dec 12, 2005)

i had a great setup at my last house, one hose, a utility sink and i was done......i'll see if i have pics somewhere.....there was a thread on it but the pics have been deleted.
it wasn't the prettiest, but it made regular water changes cake in minimal time.

my new stand has the provision for the hose, and i've modified the plumbing under our sink for a hot/cold connection and the drain similar to my old setup.....


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

How about setting a scauld valve to desired temp, with single perm connection?
As far as a Python, never used one, did look at one then went to home depot a got needed materials for less than half the cost, way more durable too.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

How about setting a scauld valve to desired temp, with single perm connection?
As far as a Python, never used one, did look at one then went to home depot a got needed materials for less than half the cost, way more durable too.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

planenut007 said:


> How about setting a scauld valve to desired temp, with single perm connection?
> As far as a Python, never used one, did look at one then went to home depot a got needed materials for less than half the cost, way more durable too.


The only thing you get cheaper DIYing it is the hose. You still need the valve. The hoses suck for DIYing them suck. You either get one that is to thin and collapses or you have the ones you should stay away from with fungicides in them.

I would rather get the valve and fine the vinyl tubing rather then the garden hose method.

Dont really save all that much either in the end plus you dont get the churn which makes a huge difference.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

I have modded a piece of 1 1/2 " pvc with a "rake" on the end for vacuum it works grand, the valve is $.99... and got 3/4 inch hose $12 bucks for 25 ft... That is about a third the cost of the Python...But I am a huge fan of diy...keeps me out of wifes hair and in my man cave...thats where the beach barley pops are kept...lol
If I can make it cheaper, the wife never complains.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

I actually love my python, although I use the just the small tubing itself instead of the larger syphon tube. I stir up the sand by hand and suck up the garbage that gets stirred up. The Koralia powerhead I have in the tank really helps keep organics from settling into the sand, so I haven't needed to really syphon the substate as it isn't all that dirty.

Additionally, I have added another 25' of hose so it will reach the kitchen at the other end of the house. I can suck up sand, algae clumps, and other organics and it will not clog the thing.

I do not fill my tanks from the tap though, as the city of Rochester puts a high amount of chlorine in the water supply. Our water comes from a small lake some 60 miles south of the city (because Lake Ontario is too poluted  ) and receives a high dose of chlorine for the journey.

For this reason, I built a water change setup, which has worked absolute wonders.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=193201


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

planenut007 said:


> I have modded a piece of 1 1/2 " pvc with a "rake" on the end for vacuum it works grand, the valve is $.99... and got 3/4 inch hose $12 bucks for 25 ft... That is about a third the cost of the Python...But I am a huge fan of diy...keeps me out of wifes hair and in my man cave...thats where the beach barley pops are kept...lol
> If I can make it cheaper, the wife never complains.


What valve? I went everywhere and no one has a similar valve. The one hardware shop told me they really dont make anything like it.



> I actually love my python, although I use the just the small tubing itself instead of the larger syphon tube. I stir up the sand by hand and suck up the garbage that gets stirred up. The Koralia powerhead I have in the tank really helps keep organics from settling into the sand, so I haven't needed to really syphon the substate as it isn't all that dirty.


I do that myself to get **** from around the rocks and stuff but . I still hook up the churn to stir up the sand. Once you get the hang of it it really stops the sand from coming into the tube. :thumb:


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

JWerner2 said:


> planenut007 said:
> 
> 
> > I have modded a piece of 1 1/2 " pvc with a "rake" on the end for vacuum it works grand, the valve is $.99... and got 3/4 inch hose $12 bucks for 25 ft... That is about a third the cost of the Python...But I am a huge fan of diy...keeps me out of wifes hair and in my man cave...thats where the beach barley pops are kept...lol
> ...


The valve(pump as python calls it) is a waterbed filler/drain. Nothing more. Python certainly did not come up with this idea...

many hardware stores have them and you can get them from furniture stores too.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Right, those work cause thats simply all it is/exactly what it is. I never said anything about the company having some kind of patented invention.

Im just saying, I went around the Hardware stores and didnt find anything cheap. I still dont consider them that common, not like something you would universally find in every plumbing isle.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

You probly wont ever find one in a plumbing aisle, but you will find them in just about every furniture store that sells beds, or water beds, some time you can score them at wally world or meyer, always keep an eye open for things that are useful and cheap, yard sale ect...ect.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

For a long time I used a regular gravel vac attached to a long tube, with a garden-hose fitting at the far end... I'd hook it to the hose outside, and run just enough water to prime the siphon, then run outside and turn the water off, unscrew it from the water spigot, and toss it into the grass, then run back into the house and vacuum away. Worked, but lots of running back and forth (and hoping the vac didnt' fall out of the tank while i was outside mucking with the spigot).

I wish there were an easier way to prime the siphon (maybe a little powerhead shooting water into the vac till it gets going?) but i always got *plenty* of suction-power by running a hose out to the yard/garden.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist, who decided after one too many mouthfuls of aquarium water to stop priming his siphon by sucking on the far end)


----------

